# Ever had anyone literally run after seeing your dog?



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Today I had my first slightly hilarious yet totally expected encounter with a random stranger. I was just coming back from walking Ryka, and as we rounded the corner of a street I saw a high school girl walking towards us. I smiled and she smiled back, and then she looked down and saw Ryka... 

I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone jump so high or run so fast. She literally jumped in the air in terror, then ran as fast as she could across the street away from us. 

I almost laughed, but felt bad for the girl because clearly there’s a reason she’s scared of dogs. I get a pretty strict divide on how people react to Ryka: either they think she’s gorgeous and want to love on her, or they run as far and fast as possible. 

I mean, is this face really all that scary?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a terv in agility that looks exactly like the dog in the Netflix version of Gerald's Game. The owner told me that ever since that movie came out, she has had a few random people here and there catch sight of her dog and RUN. She couldn't figure it out until someone mentioned it, then she watched the movie, and we all agreed that her dog is a definite doppelganger for Stephen King's flesh-eating doggo....

Maybe Ryka looks exactly like someone else's nightmare fodder?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have. A couple of ladies ran screaming from Bud and tried to barricade themselves in a store and a woman and her baby ran into traffic to escape him as well. Also had some elderly man try and attack Sabi while calling me a Nazi. 

Had an elderly woman have a complete meltdown at the sight of my Great Dane as well. Her daughter said she was a survivor of a concentration camp. I felt so awful. It never occurred to me until then that some people may associate the sight of a dog with something negative, now I am much more mindful that even today some parts of the world are still brutal in their policing and dogs are a common tool.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

As my wife and I were walking two of our gsds a young guy switched to the other side of the street. As we came close to pass the guy began to panic and started to climb a parked car. He looked terrified and didn’t take his eyes off the dogs though they never gave him anything more than a passing glance. Drugs or genuine fear I’m not sure, but it surprised me to see his response. Nothing you can do about it so we just kept moving along.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When I had my male GSD, I found out people found his dark face more scary than a dog with less black on its face. Probably for the same reason black dogs (and cats) are the last to get adopted from the Humane Society...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Literally more times than I can recall. The best one was when Gandalf was 10 weeks old and an Indian lady was walking on the sidewalk, I got in the grass to give her some space and Gandalf looked at her and wagged his tail and she SCREAMED and ran the opposite direction! Gandalf looked so puzzled. Another was when I took Gandalf in Home Depot and there were two little Indian kids and they saw him and started crying screaming he's going to eat us. I felt the eyes of the entire crowd in Home Depot on me lol, Gandalf was being perfect. Super nice heel right by my side.. the parents tried to quiet the kids but they just kept crying. And another time I was walking my sable and we rounded a corner and there was a dad and his two kids. The kids said "ooh puppy!!!" And the dad yanked his kids away and said "that's a bad dog, he will hurt you." Which was so far from the truth! My sable adored kids. I'm not sure why Indian people are always afraid of my dogs... but it hasn't just been limited to them. I had another lady at an outdoor cafe tell me I shouldn't bring my "wolf" in public because if he bit someone he would be put to sleep.
I'm not sure where I stand on the dark faced shepherd being more intimidating thing, more people have been afraid of my white shepherd than my dark sable.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I showed horses I used to take my dog with me. I had security guards cross the parking lots to avoid me when walking 6 month old Tara. LOL 

I also had some kids stop in one evening just before dark. I was just coming out of the barn, had no idea who they were so I grabbed Tara's scruff and told her to watch 'em. She got away from me and raced around the fence at the young man who had exited the car. He leaped through the window of the car to avoid her. She was harmless, but they just saw a big dark faced GSD running towards them. 

I was in Alabama at a not the great hotel. Treue LOVED people, but she was very protective of HER truck. I was checking in and a rather scummy guy chatting with the guy at the desk heard I had dogs and had to go look in my window. Treue hit the window and he tripped over the curb onto his rear. I felt much safer staying there after that.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I had a woman get mad at me because I didn't want her to give my dog water. Inga was riding in the back of the pickup in her kennel cage. She had just come from home where she had water and was going right back there after after I got some first aid supplies for my husband at Walgreens. This woman out in the parking lot offered to give her water and I declined. I don't let random strangers give food or water to my dog. Who knows, there might be antifreeze or something in it. She instantly started yelling and screaming that I was cruel and she was going to call the sheriff's department. Go ahead I said and drove off. For these people that are phobic of dogs I feel sorry for them. I agree dark faced GSDs are more intimidating looking.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

There is nothing like a large, solid black, long coat to clear the path ahead lol. Even though my late girl was incredibly aloof and couldn't be bothered with people. They would cross the road to avoid her and she probably had her nose to the ground in her own little world at the time.

My current sable girl is on the smaller side and very sweet. But did have one guy practically get run over crossing the street to avoid us although we were not actually that near him. He really was stressed, so I turned around and went the other way.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

With my long coated big-boy I get mixed reactions. He literally stops traffic because people want to comment on his good looks! There is something primal about wanting to touch all that fur, and it draws people, but so far nearly everyone has asked first because he is big and he is a German Shepherd. My gal-pup, people seem to see that she is not thrilled with their attention and stay at least an arm's length away. If someone come to close and she barks just once and they leap away...even people who know and understand dogs will jump. I then let my dog know, one bark and you are done. I'm in control of the situation as far as she needs to be concerned and one warning bark or one, "hey I see you" announcement is all she needs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There are all kinds of people I remember once I was in a pet store with max and a grown woman actually jumped in the air and screamed and ran down the aisle. I told hee to relax- max just looked at me that had to be a reAl ego boost for him lol! I was at the beach hut- a outside food place st the beach and I was walking by with Luna and she jumped out her jail and screamed. We just pretended she was not there. The most recent and the cutest was when we were walking on the beach with the dogs there was a mom with a bunch of little kids that were jumping up and down look Wolves !!!


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I much prefer people cross the road to get away from us than cross it from the other side to come and stroke the dog.
There doesn't seem to be much middle ground.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had a few people cross the road to avoid us but nothing as dramatic as you guys, lol.

I was annoyed the other day when a women said to her husband "That German Shepherd is going to eat Fifi" - Kaiser was just walking past not even pulling or bothered in the least.. I retorted with "not quite" - I was miffed! Fifi was a Miniture Pinscher.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> I've had a few people cross the road to avoid us but nothing as dramatic as you guys, lol.
> 
> I was annoyed the other day when a women said to her husband "That German Shepherd is going to eat Fifi" - Kaiser was just walking past not even pulling or bothered in the least.. I retorted with "not quite" - I was miffed! Fifi was a Miniture Pinscher.


That's funny I say that to rude little dogs on the trail that lunge at us while we're roller blading. I had a whippet with a prong collar lash out barking and growling as we whizzed by the other day and I told the owner my dog was going to eat him lol. It bugs me how people just let their dogs lunge when we are trying to pass going 40 mph, it's really dangerous!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserAus said:


> I've had a few people cross the road to avoid us but nothing as dramatic as you guys, lol.
> 
> I was annoyed the other day when a women said to her husband "That German Shepherd is going to eat Fifi" - Kaiser was just walking past not even pulling or bothered in the least.. I retorted with "not quite" - I was miffed! Fifi was a Miniture Pinscher.


A perfect opportunity missed: Nah, he won't, hes too full after eating FooFoo. > I hate those "he's's going to eat you" comments that usually are made in lieu of correcting bad behavior.

One night dh was coming home a little later. I was leashing Sonny (about 7 mo old) to go pottyand didn't bother putting my glasses on. I saw what I thought was dh truck pulling in the drive way and just as I was opening the door and rushing out with our boy, to greet who I thought was dh, two guys had gotten out of the truck. Never saw two guys jump into a truck and take off so fast. I must be really scary looking.


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

Pride is only 7 months old and I'm already noticing people actively avoiding her or giving her blatant wary stares. It obviously never happened when she was younger! I prefer this now than the constant "Can I pet your puppy" at least! LOL

At a mall, me and Pride (who walked politely) rounded a corner, and a chinese girl literally bolted to the side and said "Scared me to death" in this nasty way. I turned around and made a face. 

At the same mall on the same day, a boy asked, "Can I pet the dog?" And his mom, "No." And she took his arm and rushed around us without looking.

Had a middle eastern looking man make a wide circle around us to avoid us on the sidewalk...

Had a Chinese lady sitting like 20 feet away at a table tell her friend, "Watch out! There's a dog!" while giving us the most obvious wary stare, as if Pride was about to jump off her leash and run at them. I stared back and walked slowly by with my very polite dog until she looked away... LOL

And many others only since Pride was 7 months! A lot of making wide circles around us on the sidewalk.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Probably for the same reason black dogs (and cats) are the last to get adopted from the Humane Society...


And this is why all of my fur babies are black. My husband the crazy cat man insists on only rescuing black cats. So what's a girl to do but make sure the fur of her shepherd can coordinate? I wear a lot of dark clothes to hide the evidence. 

So far no one has run from my shepherd. Plenty do cross the street to avoid him on the sidewalk, and some of the husband's clients are wary of him and insist he is a wolf hybrid. Maybe we will score some runners once he gets the full weight of maturity on him and beefs out - he is still very adolescent.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

fionapup said:


> Pride is only 7 months old and I'm already noticing people actively avoiding her or giving her blatant wary stares. It obviously never happened when she was younger! I prefer this now than the constant "Can I pet your puppy" at least! LOL
> 
> At a mall, me and Pride (who walked politely) rounded a corner, and a chinese girl literally bolted to the side and said "Scared me to death" in this nasty way. I turned around and made a face.
> 
> ...


It was also around the 6/7 month mark that I noticed the same - the "can I pet your puppy" comments stopped and the wide circle on the footpath started.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Heartandsoul said:


> A perfect opportunity missed: Nah, he won't, hes too full after eating FooFoo. > I hate those "he's's going to eat you" comments that usually are made in lieu of correcting bad behavior.
> 
> One night dh was coming home a little later. I was leashing Sonny (about 7 mo old) to go pottyand didn't bother putting my glasses on. I saw what I thought was dh truck pulling in the drive way and just as I was opening the door and rushing out with our boy, to greet who I thought was dh, two guys had gotten out of the truck. Never saw two guys jump into a truck and take off so fast. I must be really scary looking.


LOL. But this reminded me.... we did have a runner once...
A pizza delivery lady. She rang the doorbell, Kaiser started barking. I got hold of him, told him to be quiet and then heard her say "CONTROL YOUR DOG" - I hadn't even opened the front door yet, so I said "Don't worry I have a hold of him". I opened the front door just in time to see her running down the driveway, with my pizzas still in hand, throwing them on the driveway, jumping in her car and speeding off. Kaiser and I stood there befuddled and went down the drive to collect our pizzas.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Hahaha! These stories are great. I always knew Ryka would intimidate people, and my partner certainly feels better knowing I walk around with her. As she's grown, definitely went from people stopping in their vehicles to ask to pet her to now merely looking at her and crossing without comment. Or, in today's case, a very dramatic reaction. When I was visiting home, I got loads of comments of her being a "police dog", and I do find it entertaining when I'm walking her because her nose dominates her life. So if we walk by a vehicle, she tends to just sniff the wheel well, the door panels, and the ground around it as we pass by. Have definitely had a few teenagers parked by a high school freak out inside of their car when she does that, lol! I never let her get up in anyone's business out of respect for others, but it's amazing how if she shows any interest people tend to get very nervous. Though, if they happen to be shepherd people, they just come right up and comment on her then ask to pet her, haha. Had a police officer who was on duty inside a store that I had her in come up and ask if he could love on her, and boy did she ever enjoy that.

And ironically enough, she loves people. Especially elderly men and young children. Most of the individuals in my neighborhood who love her always get excited when I'm walking her, and they always come out to say hello and give her some pets. Most of them happen to be elderly men, so maybe that's why, haha.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hellish said:


> And this is why all of my fur babies are black. My husband the crazy cat man insists on only rescuing black cats. So what's a girl to do but make sure the fur of her shepherd can coordinate? I wear a lot of dark clothes to hide the evidence.



Hellish, all the cats I have adopted by choice have been black. My grandmother started the tradition, and I have faithfully carried it forward!


I did not choose my GSD because she was black, but because she looked to have such excellent conformation. The black cat (Black Jack) definitely rules the roost in my house, though! :grin2: Here's the proof:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/703658-body-language.html


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

KaiserAus said:


> LOL. But this reminded me.... we did have a runner once...
> A pizza delivery lady. She rang the doorbell, Kaiser started barking. I got hold of him, told him to be quiet and then heard her say "CONTROL YOUR DOG" - I hadn't even opened the front door yet, so I said "Don't worry I have a hold of him". I opened the front door just in time to see her running down the driveway, with my pizzas still in hand, throwing them on the driveway, jumping in her car and speeding off. Kaiser and I stood there befuddled and went down the drive to collect our pizzas.


I've gotta ask... did you leave a credit card number or have one on file when you placed the order ? Of all the things I've seen over the years with these dogs.........I'd never really thought about the potential for "free" food......I like it


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Femfa said:


> Hahaha! I do find it entertaining when I'm walking her because her nose dominates her life. So if we walk by a vehicle, she tends to just sniff the wheel well, the door panels, and the ground around it as we pass by. Have definitely had a few teenagers parked by a high school freak out inside of their car when she does that, lol! .



Walking my big-boy down a quiet suburban street, he stopped to pay close attention to a particular car parked on the side of the street. I held the leash tight so that he didn't jump up on the car with dirty paws or scratching nails. He did inspect every door seam and wheel well. A man from the house came to the door and I waved and moved on. What I really wanted to do was to ask about what he had stashed in his car!

Later when walking my gal-dog, she also dinged on the same car but we didn't hang around to fully investigate. I want my neighbors to think, "there is that nice lady and her German Shepherds" not "there are those disrespectful so and so"....but I am still curious. And the neighbor never came down from his front step.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I have. A couple of ladies ran screaming from Bud and tried to barricade themselves in a store and a woman and her baby ran into traffic to escape him as well. Also had some elderly man try and attack Sabi while calling me a Nazi.
> 
> Had an elderly woman have a complete meltdown at the sight of my Great Dane as well. Her daughter said she was a survivor of a concentration camp. I felt so awful. It never occurred to me until then that some people may associate the sight of a dog with something negative, now I am much more mindful that even today some parts of the world are still brutal in their policing and dogs are a common tool.


Relevant history tidbit for the day, George Foreman loves GSDs. He's got something like a dozen of them he shows & breeds. In the lead up to the Rumble in the Jungle, Foreman went to DRC for an extended period of time to acclimate to the local. He brought along his dog ****, and was filmed with his dog going everywhere with him.

The DRC has one of the roughest histories of colonial rule, and the police used GSDs to keep people in line. It was a major point for turning the crowd and general populace against him and in favor of Ali.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha ha, I had to look up Gerald's Game dog after reading this thread. My female long-coat malinois (aka tervuren) looks so much like that dog in Gerald's Game I'll have to figure out what dog it is... that's crazy, same ear set and coloring! 

I guess she should be in the movies! Hollywood here we come. 

People are frightened by how my dogs look. I realized that a while ago now, and that is why I always step off trail or go around people out in public. People (like dogs) who are frightened are unpredictable and can act strangely. So I do my best to avoid getting that reaction from people.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

*not wolfs but wearwolves that’s what made me laugh. Now have to look up Gerald’s game lol!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> I did not choose my GSD because she was black, but because she looked to have such excellent conformation. The black cat (Black Jack) definitely rules the roost in my house, though! :grin2: Here's the proof:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/703658-body-language.html


Wellll, I didnt specifically shop for a black shepherd either. The breeder had chosen a sable and a black from the litter that he said would be a match with our situation. Hubby was looking wistfully at the black baby, and all other things being equal... 

Loved the cat video. Now if only my boy had even half the regard and respect for the other animals in my house... they all make way for the juggernaut. So yeah, how could I not expect other mere mortals walking down the street to not react similarly and to cross away from him.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I've gotta ask... did you leave a credit card number or have one on file when you placed the order ? Of all the things I've seen over the years with these dogs.........I'd never really thought about the potential for "free" food......I like it



Haha no chance... I paid by credit card when I ordered... and in Aus we don't tip so the person didn't even lose out on that.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Yep, but they were trying to break into my car so the dog got Mickey D's for trying to come out the open sunroof.


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

Haven't had a runner, but *so* many people cross the street. Especially when we were using the cage muzzle early on. People wouldn't even make eye contact with me! Seems backwards to me with that snout locked up, but whatever. We get a lot of guys yelling out of their car windows at the "cool dog" though.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I've gotta ask... did you leave a credit card number or have one on file when you placed the order ? Of all the things I've seen over the years with these dogs.........I'd never really thought about the potential for "free" food......I like it


Panago has a note on my file that literally reads " Call on arrival. Dogs really like pizza. DO NOT GO TO DOOR!" It gets printed at the top of the receipt when I tell them I am at home.
This came to be after Sabi and Buddy voiced their desire to have the pizza put down and terrified the poor little delivery dude. 
Yes I am a regular customer, when I call they just ask home or work tonight?


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Just today. Walking on a remote road, my GSD baby and mix dog both off leash. Older lady driving towards us on motorbike when she sees us. She immediately stops and in horror watch my GSD. Without wasting any second she turns motorbike and drives back. :nerd: Alternative road is like 5 Km/ 4 miles detour. Poor lady.

Both my dogs are absolutely non-reactive to motorbikes and bicycles... . Wouldn't even raise their head to look at her if she driove by us. And are trained to go on the side of road when motorbike/car approach us. :frown2: How could you get scared of this sweet little girl?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I used to walk my very friendly white half GSD on the 'drag' by the University of Texas back when there used to be a lot of students who believe that dogs are unclean.


----------



## slackoff01 (Apr 11, 2018)

I hope thats the reaction I get when my pup gets bigger, the wife wanted him for when I am away for work a couple times a year. As the Border Collie wants to love on everyone and the heeler GSP mix is a tiny little cutie pie

As for black cats, I love them but have the worst luck with them, none seem to live past 3-4. No more kitties for me, well once the Manx kicks off, shes going on 13 and still acts like a kitten


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Lol. Good for you for being able to hold your laugh. I would've laughed my arse off if that happened to me and my dog.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

When I was visiting Hollywood with my two boys. We came across a man petting a little foo foo dog. My one boy wanted some pets as he was very friendly, and I told the man he is friendly. He yelled " I've heard that before". He took off running in to the street and was almost hit by a car.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The road to the trail we had planned to hike this past weekend was still covered with 2-3' of snow so we had to make alternate plans. There are nice dispersed camp sites at the lower elevation so the kids and I found one and set up camp to make the best of it. 

There was some random traffic on the dirt road mostly people heading for a look at the waterfall a couple miles past our site. This site had a pretty steep entry and its not that visible to most folks driving by, but one couple noticed it and came down for a look. 

They left their vehicle at the end of the drive and walked in where Zoey (off lead) and I met up with them. Sadly, Zoeys presence didn't deter the woman from starting up a conversation. I don't go camping/hiking to socialize, but I was polite. Before our "visitors" arrived Zoey and I had just begun a game of fetch and she was eager to resume play. She sat calmly while we talked for several minutes before she exploded into a volley of air snapping and rearing up. It was all directed at me to throw the ball already, however it got the immediate attention of our visitors who abruptly ended the conversation and left.

I don't normally reward this behavoir, but sometimes you have to make exceptions.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Luna is to small, she doesn't have anyone running from her yet. Athena however had plenty of runaways. 2 times kid turned the corner seeing her and frozen one bolted the other just couldn't move, he started to shake, I asked him if he was ok and place athena in a down postion and he finally bolted. I had 3 girls run in to her and one stopped and went across the street one did a about face and the third asked if she could pet her I said. One of the scariest thing wasn't a runaway it was a 3 years old ran across the street to pet ger. I was working on the beehive Athena was on the porch minding her business and I see something moving near the porch, the kid from across the road was running over to Athena the parent saw it way to late I saw it just in time to tell athena nice kisses. The kid put her face in athena face for kisses I almost had a heart attack. Lucky I know athena loves kids and would never bite but still unknown kid face to face with GSD never good parents were freaking out thinking athena was going to eat her but nope gave her a kiss the mom runs over scold her kid and praises me and Athena. From that day on the baby was allowed 1 hug every time athena was outside as along as me and a parent where around.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, I was walking Valor back to the parking lot, after a nice long walk through town while my daughter had her practice, at her Gymnastic school. 

Well, a guy was in the parking lot with his toddler. He saw us approaching and literally picked up his son and hurried inside. Valor was in a perfect loose lead heel and didn't even look at them before they ran ??? Not to mention if he did see a loose dog that might give chase, running is the worst thing to do.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, the UPS Guy ran at the SOUND of Rumo...

he was coming up the sidewalk to our door, and Rumo started up with a deep hostile shepherd barking frenzy...
I saw the poor guy throw the package onto our doorstep from like 6 feet away, and he bolted back to his truck at full speed!

(Thinking about it, it must be common for UPS guys to develop fear of dogs over time...
that's gotta be a scary job sometimes! )


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes, the meth addicts at the mall are terrified of mine.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

People often cross the street to avoid Beau, even when he is just sniffing in his own world. I saw one woman move pretty fast when she saw us, not quite a run but close. I frankly prefer the avoiders to the people who want to pet him.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

No.

I’ve had people avoid them, but I understand that not everyone is a dog lover and could have been attacked/traumatized at some time in their life or just never grew up with dogs. Some people the only time they see dogs, particularly GSDs, is doing some sort of police or military work. These dogs are high lighted as being potentially volatile so I try to be mindful and avoid people who are not immediately open.


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

We took Kona to a park with a nice easy walking/hiking trail for the first time and an older couple comes walking the opposite direction on the trail to us and as they get close to us, they just stop walking and asked us, seriously, "Is it okay if we walk by you?"

LOL, yes. This 6 month old puppy is not going to attack you. That said, I get it. Some people have no idea how to properly control their dogs. So it's fine, I wasn't offended or anything, but it was funny.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never with just Deja. With the two together it has changed. First, most comments were on how it was cute to see an adult dog with a pup. But now Griff is growing up and to the average person not looking like a pup anymore, people look as I am about to have my dogs attack them. They often look disapproving or increase distance, despite the dogs behaving well. I have to admit that I feel sometimes embarrassed walking with that power pack. To me they are just my good buddies but I can understand that they can look intimidating as a couple and I am respectful of that.
Maybe having them wear a cutesy bandanna? (Not!  )


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

“Maybe having them wear a cutesy bandanna? (Not! )”

People react differently when Beau is carrying his ball. More smiles, fewer avoiders, more requests to pet (which I politely decline). You could try that....


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

Most people in my city are too distracted by my dog's bright red 'TRUMP' bandanna to remember to be afraid of him.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I met three tall young men walking to their bus stop (high school age). From a little over a block away, two crossed the street and one stayed on our sidewalk heading toward us. As we passed the two I called, "are you afraid?" and they chuckled. The young man who walked right past us held his head high and walked with confidence ignoring my two dogs. It almost seemed like a personal dare to himself to do it. But he did it perfectly. If more people walked past dogs like that we might have a bit less human reactive dogs on leashes.


----------

